# Which choir are clients looking for now-a-days when it comes to music for background, jingles, short pieces of music: children, women, men, epic?



## bleupalmtree (Dec 30, 2022)

Looking to invest in a choir and add one to my tool box. Strezov Sampling is having a HUGE SALE right now.

I can only pick one so which one should I go with that would benefit me giving clients what they want when it comes to choir? What's all the rage when it comes to music with choirs that clients are looking for?

STORM CHOIR ULTIMATE

ARVA CHILDREN CHOIR

FREYJA FEMALE CHOIR

WOTAN MALE CHOIR


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 30, 2022)

one choir will never be enough 😂


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 30, 2022)

But that said the spitfire originals epic choir could be the best bang for your buck and a superb accompaniment to any other choir you purchase:









Spitfire Audio — Originals Epic Choir






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 30, 2022)

It depends what you already have in your arsenal. The easy answer would be "Choir Essentials", but it's not on sale. "Freyja" would work in the widest array of styles. "Stormchoir Ultimate" is amazing, but is more suited for FFFF epic material. It's also twice the price of the other libraries, even on sale. I personally love the tone of "Arva" a lot more than the beloved Audiobro Genesis, but I doubt you would use it on all of your tracks. Freyja and Wotan together would cost you less that Stormchoir Ultimate alone.


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 30, 2022)

Also, I don't own Storm Choir, but I own Arva, Freya, and Wotan and they are all lovely. If I had to pick one of those I'd probably go Freya, just because men and children choirs are superb for when they are needed, but mostly its the voices of women that are the main sound of a choir that people think of.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 30, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> one choir will never be enough 😂


My advice is always: "Get them all!".


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 31, 2022)

Clients look for everything, you just never know. Get as many flavours as you can.


----------

